# Free shower station in Bham AL



## Voidcreep (Dec 2, 2022)

Idk if anyone would be around the area but they've set up a small little shower trailer for the homeless population near Marconi park. I'd be a little wary around that area cause I know it used to be rough (some 10 years ago or more) which I have heard it's gotten alot better. But if anyone is down in that area and needs a wash go check it out.


----------

